# male/female



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i bough a female a month ago with short finns so i thogh female and now the white under its chin is harder to see and her/hes finns has got a bit bigger.

she is not herself anyway as yesterday i treated her for fin-tot a little and she is always hiding at the back on the floor.

however do males always blow bubble nests?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello cossie,

1) how do you mean the fins have gotten bigger?
not understanding the white chin comment.

2) how did you treat for fin rot "a little"? did you confirm fin rot?

3) female Bettas have been known to blow bubble nests


Do you have a clear pic of the Betta in question? including the fins and possible side view of the main body.


WFF


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

1. i mean they are thincker

2.she had it for a week but not seriously 

3.oh ok

i have a pici hang on


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

*http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/cossie333/IMG_2927.jpg*

heres pic 1


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

*http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/cossie333/IMG_2925.jpg*

pic 2 is ubove aka the title


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

video will follow is an hour


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

*http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/cossie333/?action=view&current=MVI_2933.flv*

ther is the vid so ANY suggestions


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The pictures didnt work for me and the video is asking me to log into your account.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

like wise.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol I have nothin on the site

my user is cossie333 and password is cossie


Please help it getting worse and I've treated it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The only issue I can really see well, is that the fish had fin rot, but it looks like it is regrowing its fins. I'm not sure what white spot you are refering to, but bettas can change colors (more like shades) depending on their mood.

Bettas are typically fairly lazy and will lay at the bottom of the tank a lot. It could also be doing that because it is recovering.

Also, I could be wrong, but that fish looks male.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say from my experience that if a fish has some white around the edges of its fins (after the actual fin rot has been treated) or white around the edges of a bite mark, it means it's trying to grow back. Sometimes those spots will grow back clear, or a different color than the rest of this fish. But it's not anything to be overly concerned about. If you treated already, and see no more bits of his fins fallin off or whatever, assume he's healing and just leave him be.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yer ok
I'm
sure it's he now and
the White rim
was like it wen I bought it but my theory is that the gravel were her fins are dragging along it cud be causing this


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

any1 help me


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i done a water change and now i am adding another lot of the stuff for a week


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry cossie, but I am having a hard time understanding what your question still is.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

is it male/female and y is it getting worse (fin-rot)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the fin-rot is getting worse (fins getting smaller), keep treating or try a different treatment and do lots of water changes (I know, you take the med right back out), but clean water is good medicine for lots of things and fin-rot especially seems to be one fish can fight off on their own if the water is clean.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i think i though of somethin please tell me if it could be this.
it is only on the bottom fin and i think it is either fin-nippinf from the x-ray tetras or my gravel substance were it is dragging it along


----------

